# swell.gr : Renault Clio RS 197 Zaino Zaino Enhancement Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there guys and gals. :wave:

Today task, was an Renault Clio RS track day car, for a slight enhancement and a Zaino protection

Paintwork was in good condition, and due to the lack of time there are no befores.

After claying, I used Britemax BlackMax with a polishing pad on the DA to prepare and cleanse the surface.

Another pass with the DA, with Wet Glaze 2.0 this time on a finishing pad, to make the surface silky and VERY VERY wet at the same time.

Prepared surface was sealed with 3 layers of Z-FX'ed Zaino Z-5 and a final wipedown with Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale as a cherry on the top of the cake!!!

Trims were dressed with Auto Finesse Revive and the TOYO R888's were dressed with Zaino Z-16

Here are the afters:






































































































































































































































































thanks for watching.
mike


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Perfect finish,beautiful color!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

fantastic work Mike!!! 
wet look ftw..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely work.... very nice finish

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Your a legend Mike :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic result as usual Renault Sport looks great


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

The outdoors pictures are unreal! Brilliant reflections and top work as always!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

What a little beauty, very wet looking great work Mike.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely little beast Mike! How do you rate Black Max? Im thinking of using it as a paint cleaner/base layer for Vantage paste wax?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

nuberlis said:


> Perfect finish,beautiful color!:thumb:





tonyy said:


> Great job as always





boomboom said:


> fantastic work Mike!!!
> wet look ftw..





The Cueball said:


> lovely work.... very nice finish
> 
> :thumb:





AaronGTi said:


> Your a legend Mike :thumb:





Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic result as usual Renault Sport looks great





JD-Cumbria said:


> The outdoors pictures are unreal! Brilliant reflections and top work as always!





Mad Ad said:


> What a little beauty, very wet looking great work Mike.


Thanks you all guys for your kind comments :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Lovely little beast Mike! How do you rate Black Max? Im thinking of using it as a paint cleaner/base layer for Vantage paste wax?


Thanks JBirchy

Black Max would be ideal for Vantage, It also cleans minor imperfections, and it works as an excellent base for polymer sealants.


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Man, you lost me in that lovely blue finish! :argie:
Thanks for post here!

I saw in some pics detailing products, AF, Zaino etc. You are sell it also in your country?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work Mike! :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work Mike :thumb: , and.... I've never seen so many Nanolex bottles hahaha


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job again Mike :thumb:

It looks like the same colour ( Extreme Blue of this RS 250 I did weeks earlier ) little pocket rocket

Mario*


----------

